# Daisy's lion cut



## MopTop Havanese

I got new clippers last week (Laube...love them!)
So a few of my dogs got to be guinea pigs while I gave them Lion cuts! Hehe
Here is Daisy~~ (sorry about the evil glowing eyes....)


----------



## havahav

That is too cute! I wish I could see how you clipped her rear and the top of her back legs. (Her tail is covering it)

Paula


----------



## Havtahava

I thought a lion cut was the opposite - a big full head & chest and shaved down legs with big anklets, and shave most of the tail, except for the top, like this: 








or scroll down to the Pomeranian on this page. Daisy's cute, but you are being way too conservative. You need to get drastic to make it a lion cut! LOL Pull those clippers out again, Katie!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Her entire body is the same length....3/4 inch~ even her butt! (She has lots of cowlicks that make her hair stick out funky on her butt) I shaved down to just below her elbows the same length as her body.
I have gotten SO many compliments on her cut! We had a yardsale last weekend and everyone loved it. And I love it too~~ and I am not one that used to love the shaved look!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I was going off the picture that Beverly posted of her Maltese in what she called a "lion cut"~
There is no way I would shave her any shorter....cold weather is just around the corner!


----------



## trueblue

She looks so cute! Now you have another "animal" at home...


----------



## Posh's Mom

Katie she looks so cute. Heck I can't give Posh a decent butt trim...but I can brush her! My bad cutting-you should see me try and cut on the dotted line on paper is why she will always be in a full coat here. I do trim her pads, and in between them and it's a good thing they're on the bottom of her feet. I try to do the cute shaped feet and that's laughable too, it's a good thing she's so cute to cover up for my bad trimming....


----------



## ama0722

Oh Katie- you are so fun! I want to do it to Isabelle so bad... tempting me even more!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Amanda do it! That would be so adorable on her, especially with her attitude!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Amanda~ do it!!! Isabelle would be so cute!! And it's only hair and it will grow~ too bad you aren't closer to me...we could have a "lion" party!! hehe


----------



## Julie

Daisy is cut in her new "do". I love it!


----------



## Leeann

Awww Katie I Love It!!!

Monte has an appointment tomorrow to be cut down, he is matting so bad in the back area. Maybe he could join the "Lion Club"


----------



## ama0722

Could you see me saying, "sorry my lion is humping your dog!"


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great cut! She looks like a Lowchen!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Jillee has an appointment this friday as well. I am going to show Gary the pic and see what he says. She is just a mess as far as matts go. We shall see. I do lokie the cut though it looks cute on her. I think we should have a Lion Cut Party too!!!


----------



## SMARTY

I love Daisy's new look, is the back & under the neck the same length? Will you post pictures of these areas. 

thanks


----------



## Leslie

Katie~ Daisy looks adorable! We kept our Exotic cat in a lion cut, it was the cutest thing to have a "mini lion" prowling around our house :biggrin1:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Very cute! I love it too. She's adorable as a "lion". No halloween costume necessary for her this year!  
You are right though, you do have to think about this being September, and in Ark we are down in the low 40's at night and only in the high 60's in the daytime. Might be hard to actually SHAVE to the skin right now. But Fun for the spring time-into summer.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Leeann and Megan~ Monte and Jillee really want to join the Lion Club! Hehe

Yes her entire body is all the same lenth (I only have two blades for my clippers, the 3/4 blade and the totally naked blade, which I didn't use!)
I blended in her head hair to her neck hair~ I will try to get pictures later. I have to work this morning but will try to remember!


----------



## casperkeep

Do you mind Katie if I printed out the lion cut and showed my groomer? I am going back to my old groomer now. I like her alot better then where I worked. I get to stay there with her while she does it. I like that better!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Megan~ Did you get Gary to agree to the lion cut? :whoo:
Thanks for asking-of course you can print out Daisy's pic.
Tell your groomer I did her body with a 3/4 blade~
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## casperkeep

I am going to show it to him when he comes home from work. I am going to have on the screen waiting for him. He as to get a shower and we have to leave to meet at Texas Roadhouse for a birthday party. I hope he says yes I think it will be really easy to keep up with. We have a shaver I wonder if he could do it himself??? I will have to think about that.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Katie I LOVE the lion cut on Daisy. I am eagerly awaiting to purchase some Laube clippers as well.... Just can't bring myself to spend the money!! I am going to be getting Tito cut down soon enough but I need someone to teach me the ropes... *hint hint oh master hair stylist


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Katie! She's adorable!!! I bet she just loves it too!

"Miss Daisy, GRRRRR hear me roar", is her new name!

I think it's so cute that Winnie started a forum "trend".


Here's a picture from the other day....pretend like you can't tell he's finding a good spot to pee on the rose bushes.


----------



## Me&2Girls

MopTop Havanese said:


> Amanda~ do it!!! Isabelle would be so cute!! And it's only hair and it will grow~ too bad you aren't closer to me...we could have a "lion" party!! hehe


Yes, but I'm close enough Katie and since yours are the practice ones and look SOOOO cute...guess who I'm making an appointment for? The Brazilian Maltese, Buddy, as soon as his leg hair is long enough to make those cute bell bottom legs. I'll keep the body a bit longer, but still cute like yours.



EstrellaVila said:


> Katie I LOVE the lion cut on Daisy... I am going to be getting Tito cut down soon enough but I need someone to teach me the ropes... *hint hint oh master hair stylist


Estrella, come up for lunch one weekend and we'll have a clipper party...uninvited at Katie's. LOL


----------



## MopTop Havanese

You are all invited to lunch anytime!
I would be happy to show you how to use the clippers.
Lisa, not sure how you would leave the body longer and still get the lion look- Plus this is the longest blade I have! :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep

Well I showed Hubby the pics and he said that would be fine. I printed both the pics and will be showing my groomer tommorow. I hope she looks as good as your havs!!! Wish us luck!!


----------



## siggie

BeverlyA said:


> Here's a picture from the other day....pretend like you can't tell he's finding a good spot to pee on the rose bushes.


Was that taken at UNL?


----------



## marjrc

Oh how cute!! Daisy looks sassy in the new do, Katie!  I can just imagine all the Havs going :jaw: at the thought of forum members getting together for a 'clipping party' !!! They'll be hiding under couches to avoid it! LOL 

Beverly, I just love Winnie's look!! He's adorable!!


----------



## Redorr

I had to get Lola the "lion" or Schnauzer cut due to blowing coat and super mats. Her body was shaved to 1/4 inch. Her legs are over an inch and her head is long as well. It is so much nicer not to fight her on brush/comb time. And I get to pay much more attention to the little mats on her ears and legs. The ones that are normal not crazy coat changing mat chaos! She has been very happy and much less prone to picking up foxtails and burrs.

Lola still gets all sorts of attention and comments when we are out and about, so the cut can't be THAT bad!


----------



## casperkeep

I am taking Miss Jillee tommorow afternoon and I am afraid that she will have to be cut down. I am sooo bad about keeping up with the brushing....what was I thinking. She will be cute no matter what though. Just means she can sport her new outfits for the fall season. I will post tommorow when we get back. Wish us luck. Cant wait to see somone else all groomed up?????


----------



## Leeann

casperkeep said:


> Cant wait to see somone else all groomed up?????


Someone is on the grooming table now, not sure what we are going to do yet but.. Its coming off.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Katie & Lisa, 

GAME ON!!

I am so emailing you to set up a time. I have never used clippers before but am itching to learn how to groom and do their hair (you save so much money!)

Question: Tito is matted at the skin level on his rear (blowing evil puppy coat). Could I still cut him down to 1/2 or 3/4 with the mats or does he need to be fully dematted prior to hair cutting? My CC stagger tooth is coming this week so maybe it wont be an issue, but I am concerned about it nonetheless.


----------



## mintchip

EstrellaVila said:


> Katie & Lisa,
> 
> GAME ON!!
> 
> I am so emailing you to set up a time. I have never used clippers before but am itching to learn how to groom and do their hair (you save so much money!)
> 
> Question: Tito is matted at the skin level on his rear (blowing evil puppy coat). Could I still cut him down to 1/2 or 3/4 with the mats or does he need to be fully dematted prior to hair cutting? My CC stagger tooth is coming this week so maybe it wont be an issue, but I am concerned about it nonetheless.


can I sign up for that class too! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yes and yes~ lets get together!
My Oct is pretty busy on the weekends, would you guys be able to do a weekday? 
Estrella, dematted is much better than matted for the clippers. They have a hard time going thru a mat, and it pulls and hurts the dog. I know, PIA, sorry!
But trust me you will love having a shorter coat!


----------



## EstrellaVila

AAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Someone come dematt my dog!! I'll pay you in greenies....


----------



## Elaine

Estrella,
You will have to come here first. Also the clippers work better if the dog is clean, it doesn't dull them as quickly.


----------



## Elaine

Katie,
Daisey is just adorable, love her cut.


----------



## BeverlyA

Looking for some updates on dogs with new lion cuts!

Thanks Marj, I think he's pretty darn cute with it!

Ani, is this picture a bigger hint? 

Beverly


----------



## siggie

BeverlyA said:


> Looking for some updates on dogs with new lion cuts!
> 
> Thanks Marj, I think he's pretty darn cute with it!
> 
> Ani, is this picture a bigger hint?
> 
> Beverly


:laugh: Yes that's a _bigger_ hint.


----------

